# dropbox beta - up to 5 gigs free



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Dropbox is testing a beta of their auto-upload of photos and videos feature. For each 500MB of upload you get an additional 500MB of free space up to 4.5GB. See link below for details.

http://forums.dropbo...ic.php?id=53013

[font=verdana, geneva, lucida,]If you don't already have a dropbox account, I can't recommend it enough to sync data between you computer and tablet. If you're curious about signing up for dropbox, do it.


----------



## Jon (aka nle) (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice to inform people, but you should also inform that you use a link that benefits your dropbox account.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

Jon (aka nle) said:


> Nice to inform people, but you should also inform that you use a link that benefits your dropbox account.


fair enough, done. Didn't intend anything dishonest. Also, it should be noted you don't need to sign up from my link - you can just download the apk and run it from your current account.


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Some tips for you all as well. Most of this can be gleaned from the dropbox forums...
Don't try to game the system. The drop box client seems to de-duplicate before uploading, so multiplying files is just going to take time and diskspace on your tablet. I wrote a thing that randomly inserted some bits into jpg files and it seemed to notice that tool. So then I started using image magick. Then I realized it's only about 20 minutes of HD video and just went and played with my camera.
You get the same disk space bonus by using the "camera" import option on the beta desktop client. And it seems to go faster.
The space is awarded in 500M chunks, so if you're close on disk space, you have to clear some stuff out first.
You have to upload at least 500M of videos (if you're uploading mostly photos) or 500M of photos (if you're uploading mostly videos.
Don't upload things over 500M. You only get a max of 500M per file.
And to be completely self serving. Using this link would benefit me!  http://db.tt/tHDB2t1 After leftovermagic gets all his free space of course.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Me three:

http://db.tt/AmtZkNK


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is just a .iso File with a huge picture on it (https://www.zeta-uploader.com/1716779478). Just install the dropbox beta, download the .rar file, extract the .iso, mount it with a tool like daemon tools and start the dropbox import. after some minutes dropbox should show you a message that your space was increased by 500 mb, just wait and let the import continue till you get all the 4,5 gb. if your dropbox is full and you didnt get any new space, just restart the dropbox. have fun


----------



## lvpre (Jan 22, 2012)

If you boot WebOS, download the Box.net app, you receive 50 gigs of online storage. Seems a lot easier and 50 gigs is probably plenty of space too.


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

lvpre said:


> If you boot WebOS, download the Box.net app, you receive 50 gigs of online storage. Seems a lot easier and 50 gigs is probably plenty of space too.


True, but box.net doesn't sync without a subscription fee.

Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

lvpre said:


> If you boot WebOS, download the Box.net app, you receive 50 gigs of online storage. Seems a lot easier and 50 gigs is probably plenty of space too.


The problem with Box.net is that you can just upload files with a size less than 100mb. If you don't have such files, box.net is maybe okay, but for me its useless.


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

sav said:


> The problem with Box.net is that you can just upload files with a size less than 100mb. If you don't have such files, box.net is maybe okay, but for me its useless.


If you signed up within the first couple days of the firesale you got a 1GB upload limit. They said it was a mistake on their part but it stuck. Heheh...

Also, it's Box.com now.


----------



## Eta (Feb 7, 2012)

leftovermagic said:


> Dropbox is testing a beta of their auto-upload of photos and videos feature. For each 500MB of upload you get an additional 500MB of free space up to 4.5GB.


There's an easier way to go through this with barely uploading a thing.

1. Find an SD card or external drive or something that will autorun and show the Dropbox autorun option.
2. Have a folder on it called DCIM (or just use the existing one if you have an SD card from a camera).
3. Throw 4.5 gigs of AVI's or JPG's or whatever else would be on a camera into the folder.
4. Use the Dropbox autorun option to import the contents. The icon in the taskbar turns into a camera thing, and it creates a folder called "Camera Uploads" and starts copying the files to it.
5. Once that's done, dropbox will start indexing the files (see by hovering over icon again).
6. When it finishes indexing, select "Pause syncing", delete the "Camera Uploads" folder, and resume syncing.
7. 5 gigs ftw.

Here's my referral: http://db.tt/P6YLU7b


----------

